# I think I have a problem....



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

I think I am a CAA...


















































This is also missing about four collars that I can't seem to find.....


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I decided to donate all my unused things to the shelter. So I'm parting with 29 of my 36 collars. And I'm still fighting with myself over leashes. I have about 18, but you never know when ull need one...  I also have about 5 or 6 harnesses. I own two dogs. I feel your pain of a problem.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

wow. with the money you spend on collars, you could have built your dog a penthouse condo.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

magicre said:


> wow. with the money you spend on collars, you could have built your dog a penthouse condo.


They usually get a new collar every couple weeks. But not any more. I'm not allowed


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't believe re was addressing you....you did something good with yours.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I love using lead ropes for leashes! Not with Sprocket of course! Lol


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

At least that is spread out between 2 dogs though  I have 16 collars (3 not pictured, 1 on the way) and 9 bandanas, just for Harleigh. I only have 3 leashes though!



















Sprocket said:


> I love using lead ropes for leashes! Not with Sprocket of course! Lol


My favorite leash is a Mountain Rope slip lead. It is AWESOME. I've practically used it every day since I got it, I'm never parting with it. EVER. :tongue:


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

magicre said:


> wow. with the money you spend on collars, you could have built your dog a penthouse condo.


Most of these collars were bought through the years and each one has some sort of emotional attachment to it. The snap collars belong to my Dachshund Moe that no longer lives with me and I miss him dearly the raggy looking green collars are Beau's puppy collars. So it's not I buy mass amounts of collars....I buy them for a purpose and I get my use out of them.


----------

